# The Five Dynasties steam engine model



## galglg (Mar 6, 2013)

One time I went to visit a friend of China, these are handmade. I heard that he spent three years making 
these.


----------



## cncjunior (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 6, 2013)

Great builds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hopper (Mar 6, 2013)

Very beautiful work indeed!


----------



## stew (Mar 6, 2013)

HI,
Fantastic Workmanship.
All The Best Stew.


----------



## robcas631 (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome engines!


----------



## larry1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Great work, great engines.       larry


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Mar 7, 2013)

Three years?  I'd consider that light speed construction in my shop.

Bill


----------

